# PR Pass Port request



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi can anybody give me any idear on how long it takes for the cic in london to return them with the visa,s in?cheers


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

They should put a timeline on the letter they seny you in my experiences they tend to stay within these


----------

